# boy or girl any help apriciated



## lozloz3181

hi everyone went for a private gender scan today. first they said it was one gender then the 5 mins later they said it was the other they were still scanning after she changed her mind could anyone please confirm what it is please. see attached pics thanking you all
 



Attached Files:







LORRAINE_9.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 39









LORRAINE_10.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 28









LORRAINE_11.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 37









LORRAINE_17.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## lozloz3181

the third pic is apperently the cord. In between the legs.


----------



## takingforever

Wow that's a hard one :confused: have they offered you a rescan at a later date?


----------



## lozloz3181

No because they were apparently sure of the sex after giving us another one today. As I am only 16 weeks


----------



## lozloz3181

​she was awful i don't think she knew tbh she said she usually scans at 16 wks 3 days so I'm 3 days to soon x


----------



## Sweety21

I think I can see boy bits in last pic. What did she say finally?


----------



## Classic Girl

Congrats! It's a baby!
How confusing for you! What was her final answer?


----------



## Classic Girl

Oops double post


----------



## MerryAnn

I think that I see the boy in the pics.


----------



## mummof1

The third picture does look boy! But I'm not totally sure since someone else said it looks likes the cord !


----------



## lozloz3181

mummof1 said:


> The third picture does look boy! But I'm not totally sure since someone else said it looks likes the cord !

Hi first she said girl which we were really wanting a girl after three boys. Then after congratulating us in a girl she changed it to a boy. I said the third pic looks like a cord. Any ideas on the other pics guys.


----------



## lozloz3181

Also she said she had trouble finding it as the cord was between the legs we jus want to no 100% as we don't think she really new herself. We will be emailing them tomorrow to get a refund anyway as the whole experience which was meant to be a happy day turned out to be dreadful. Being told our dream had come true the. To have it take. Away after a few mins.


----------



## lozloz3181

That third shot of so say boy bits he looks very gutted to me lol when I google 16 week gender boy potty shots seems my son will b huge! Lol x


----------



## lozloz3181

Big not gutted


----------



## BabyLuv88

I think boy


----------



## 6lilpigs

I think pic 3 is cord but pic 4 looks like a good boy shot, I would say boy on these pics x


----------



## campn

The 4th picture definitely looks very boyish to me. The 3rd is a clear cord but the 4th looks like a turtle! Congrats! Maybe wait until your 20 week scan to buy stuff though.


----------



## mazndave

Pic 4 does look like a penis, but there's always a chance it could be the cord. How did she first decide it was a girl? When I had a gender scan with DD1, the sonographer explained to me that they would never say it was a girl simply because they couldn't see a penis, they had to be able to see the 3 lines that would indicate the labia. Nothing being there could just be that the angle isn't right and the boy bits are hiding! Did she point out 3 lines at all (I can't really tell on the scan pic)? 

I'd definitely not trust their decision though and would be expecting a rescan to clarify things. If they won't, then wait until your 20 week scan to buy anything and hopefully they'll be able to give you a straight answer there. 

It can't have been a nice experience being told you were getting a girl after 3 boys, to then be told oh no you're not. They should always make sure they're certain before they say anything x


----------



## Srrme

I see boy.


----------



## FayDanielle

Hard to tell with the quality of pictures you got, however 4th picture does look more boy to me xx


----------



## Srrme

The first picture does look like a girl, but the other pictures look very similar to all 3 of my boy ultrasounds. My girl ultrasound had the obvious 3 white lines. I would definitely get rescanned to find out for sure. I think there's still a possibility it could be the cord.


----------



## lozloz3181

Had a other scan today different company and its confirmed it a little boy. &#128522;


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations on your little boy x


----------



## minties

Congratulations on your boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## lozloz3181

Thank you peeps it was such a better experience this time compared to last week. Got everything pointed out straight away. We can start shopping nw. &#128077;


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations :)


----------

